# Seperate Q's about LGD's, donkeys, and Mini-Jerseys



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all! I am looking into livestock protectors. The two protectors I am most interested in are donkeys and LGD's. I would prefer the donkeys, but do they stay with the herd? Can you give me pros and cons? If they won't work for me, I might be interested in a LGD. Can you give me the pros and cons on them?

I am also looking into Mini Jersey cows. I have always loved full sized Jerseys, we used to milk some among others when we commercially dairyed, and my personal cow was my handpicked Jersey. I LOVE them. I even considered dairying by myself with minis, but couldn't let go of my goaties.  Now I am considering getting one heifer- and raising her with the goats and when she freshens she will feed most of my kids so that I get the goat's milk. My questions:

1. Can you give me pros and cons on mini Jerseys? How are their attitudes?

2. Will a full grown mini cow do okay with the goats, or will she not like it and neither will they?

3. Will a BABY heifer do well growing up with kids? 

4. At what age / weight can you breed a mini heifer? 

6. What price can I expect to pay for a one/two maybe more week old heifer? What price for one older, like an adult mini Jersey? For a nice one that is. (good attachments, strucually sound.)

7. If she is loved just like my goats, and gets special attention, will she be a horror when she kids and constantly kick? (I know fullsized Jerseys can sure do that!)

Thanks all for any help you can give me!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I also talked to my parents about getting a mini Jersey!!! So I hope someone knows something about them. Those are all questions that I need answered also.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to move this to the forum about guardians.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually, I hadn't read all the way through. You may want 2 separate posts - one in protectors area and one in other pets.


----------

